# really effing confused... brake lights come on with parking lights



## vorsprung A6 (May 20, 2008)

hey all. so in the A6 i have been having this really strange problem...

drives wonderfully. but when i step on the brake, it says "BRAKE LIGHT" which would make sense for a burned bulb. but they both work fine. whatever. the plot thickens...


when i turn the light position to the parking lights, the ESP and ABS lights come on and the beeps come on. and i had thought it was just some odd fluke, but i went to check if any of the parking lights were out or anything, but turns out the BRAKE lights are on when the parking light or headlight position is on. 

when i step on the brakes with the lights OFF, the parking lights turn on for however long i have the brake pressed for.


any help? perhaps it's the brake switch?


----------



## vorsprung A6 (May 20, 2008)

nobody... seriously...


----------



## Audi4.2S (Apr 13, 2011)

check your fuses, my fis tells me brake light malfunction but they work fine the thing is the fuses blew because i installed my new blinker bulbs incorrectly and had to put 15~ instead of 5~ and now its telling me errors. Check them other than that could be your headlight switch or something


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Badly wired tow hitch?

Or, earth fault on the rear light harness maybe?


----------



## loburi (Feb 17, 2008)

check ALL the bulbs in the rear lights, you may have a dual filament bulb in a single socket or vice versa


----------

